# Fullbody Duck Deks For Sale!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Selling 2 dozen duck decoys I'm asking $200 for the whole lot.
1doz are the field shells full body style (all feeders)
the other dozen are full body there are 8 active and 4 feeders.
they come with the bag and field stakes
I have 5 dozen and i'm selling these to make room for more goose decoys.

A great addition to your Canada trip, or a great addition to your decoy spread in general. Great for hunting flooded pastures or hunting a shoreline or a sand bar.

I'v used these in the mud flats a few times and smoked ducks!

selling all or none, sorry if you don't want them all you can turn around and sell what you dont want. 

you can contact me Nathan @ 801-712-7072 text is good too. I'm in Riverton


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Still available?


----------

